# opera glasses



## Grosse Fugue (Mar 3, 2010)

I think I need opera glasses for an upcoming performance where my seat is in another postcode from the stage. I've heard that magnification power of 3x is ideal but most binoculars are higher then that. Would a cheap pair of higher magnification binoculars work or should I get specialty ones of 3x at a higher price?


----------

